# Recomended Foods for an Active Dog



## Nafischer90 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello everyone! I have been reading through your forum for a while now and learned a lot but now I am hoping for some more specific advice. I was feeding my dog Jax TOTW (various recipes) but wanted to switch because of recent studies on grain free diets and recalls. I switched to Victor HiPro Plus. He seemed to be doing great on it, lots of energy, smaller harder poops and liked the taste. However a month ago I noticed his hair was thinning on top of his nose. I took him to the vet, had bloodwork done and everything came back OK. I am thinking it could possibly be a food allergy (vet didn't think it would, but I'm pretty convinced it was), so switched to Dr. Tim’s Kinesis (based on recommendations here). A month later his hair seems to be thickening around around the top of his nose, however his poops have been softer (still solid but definitely a change) and larger than on Victor. Not sure if the poop is a good or bad thing, maybe the hi protein in the victor was causing him to need more water and dehydrating him (sometimes difficult to get to drink water). Jax is very active, we walk an average of 6 miles a day and a good part of this is off leash where he runs a lot so I would estimate he covers 10-15 miles a day. I want to make sure I am feeding him the best food for his activity level. I have read active dogs need more fat and protein than a typical dog, is the 26%protein, 16% fat of the kinesis a good ratio or is the 30/20% of the Victor HiPro a better option? Jax is 6 years old, 78lb labradoodle. He is very fit muscular and lean. He is not food centric so I like to switch up his food with different recipes to keep him interested and eating enough. This is another reason I am not sold on the Kinesis as it has one recipe.

If anyone has any recommendations I would greatly appreciate it! Also if anyone knows of any good articles about dog food nutritional content based on lifestyle that would be great as well! Jax seems to fall in between the standard pet and a working dog as far as his activity level and I have found it difficult to find information geared towards his specific case (most dogs only walk 1-3 miles a day and working dogs like a sled dog have a higher activity level).

Thank you! 
-Nick


----------

